# Recommended Items



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

Does anyone have any recommendations regarding good vibrators? We are looking into getting our first one. Need some insight.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Uh, you can't go wrong with whatever you pick. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

One of those Jack type rabbits, maybe the Hitachi Wand thing. Or go for broke with a Sybian


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

Depends what you want it for... Check out "Good Vibrations" online store. They have a chart that cross references different features and they have a wide selection.

If you want for O with penetration then a rabbit is great. For clitoral O, you can't go wrong with a hitachi magic wand... But that can be too intense. My favorite is a hard plastic rather than silicone with nubs for texture... I prefer a quieter model since I have kids, but with more intense vibration.

Happy shopping!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Hitachi has been the staple for 40 years for a reason. Do yourself a favor and buy a dimmer switch dial with it so you can finesse the intensity. 

You can also buy all kinds of attachments for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wantshelp (Mar 10, 2016)

marriedwifeof4ki said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations regarding good vibrators? We are looking into getting our first one. Need some insight.


What is the budget? 
If you want no compromises - Hitachi Magic Wand
If you want the Apple version in a portable, waterproof design - Lelo makes nice ones
Or if you want a little suction - look at the Womanizer


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

We go to the sex shop together to buy toys. It is a fun day out and we usually end up laughing our heads off. No specific recommendations for you except to consider going shopping together for some real fun. The shops usually have very knowledgeable sales staff that can answer your questions and give recommendations.


----------



## Seasong (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi!
My husband and I also visited a local sex shop so I could ask specific questions and looks at products. I was disappointed with several bullet vibes we initially purchased a few years ago at the recommendation of my nurse practitioner at a specialists office. She meant well.

So we found a magic embrace wand (recharable) that was not as overwhelming as the hitachi, which has a different name now. It's quiet , has duel sides, 7 speeds, soft silicone and runs for hours. I loved it. My husband lost the charger and still we had more fun than I expected before it died down. It feels great, almost like flesh. But no more cord and no easy way to replace it.

This time we Went with the magic wand original (hitachi). They don't recommend buying on Amazon.

I can tell you I love it. I was afraid initially due to the size and that only my husband can hold it. But I wanted corded so nothing to lose. I can say I understand where some say you get decreased sensitivity but I'm already there between a progressive disease and medications. Not sure this should be a first for you guys but it got me to a couple places I thought were gone forever. I'm also starting early stages of menopause. 

I scoured YouTube, online stores and our own so do your homework.


----------



## Seasong (Mar 1, 2012)

Also, when we first got married we bought liberator wedges and cushions, etc and those can be fun as well!


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

Wands are very powerful, I need a powerful vibe and cannot get past the first setting before it becomes uncomfortable. The wire can be a little bit awkward and they are very noisy. They are also fairly heavy and useless for enjoying PIV. Obviously because they are plug in electricals you can only wipe them with an antibac wipe as they need to be kept away from water. On the plus side they are great for women who struggle to orgasm, they have attachments (for men and women), you don't have to remember to keep charging it up, and they are actually very effective for massaging muscular aches and pains. I discovered that it is good for menstrual cramps. 

You need to think about what you will use it for and you may end up with a selection. If you want to use it during PIV a rechargeable bullet (don't skimp on bullets) is perfect. If it is for internal and external stimulation obviously a rechargeable rabbit is going to be good. I personally don't like internal vibes and prefer a glass dildo, but I had to get through a few rabbits before I realised that is my preference. 

Avoid anything with batteries - IME they are not as powerful after the first few uses and it will cost you a small fortune keeping them at full capacity. Battery ones have always broken on me before the warranty ran out so I don't think they are built to last. Also awkward moments as the batteries slowly die during at the crucial moment.

I would also go for something that is waterproof. I don't use mine in the shower (but that is certainly something to think about), but I like to be able to give them a really good wash with running water and antibac soap. 

If I am honest - I really like to have a selection because they can become boring after a while. All my vibes give me a different experience so I switch them about. I don't ever reach for the cheaper ones as they do nothing for me, so I would definitely recommend buying the best you can afford, you do get what you pay for. When buying one check for return policy. The reason I say this is that if they are used a lot they do stop working (the only ones I have that have made it through the warranty period were Lelo and the Moregasm). The online store I buy from also lets you return them for any reason even if they don't give you an orgasm - which is great for beginners who don't know what to buy.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

My wife and I bought many ;back when we had a more active sex life. What I've found is that women's preferences vary so much that its almost useless to ask what other people like. 

The hitachi is very powerful - maybe too much - its easy to get acclimatized to such strong stimulation.

I guess a question is the goal. If you are having trouble reaching orgasm, then something strong like a hitachi is great. If you already orgasm with your husband, and just want variety, then something gentler might be better.

The high quality brands like Lelo, JimmyJane look nice and last better, but I'm not sure they do anything very different. Depending on your budget, you might want to get a variety of inexpensive ones to see what sort of stimulation you like.

My wife never liked rabbits. Normally we use a small Lelo liv during sex or with fingers. For an extreme reaction we use a hitachi and a bullseye toy inside.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Think of a vibrator like an RC helicopter. At first they are very fun, but also easy to crash/smash while you learn to do flips. Start out with something cheap as undoubtedly you will break it after only a week and want to buy a new one.


----------



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

Wow that is a lot of information. Thank you to everyone who gave advice. I will discuss these suggestions further with my hubby tonight. I orgasm Everytime that he gives me oral. We plan on using it during oral to see what else can happen.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

marriedwifeof4ki said:


> Wow that is a lot of information. Thank you to everyone who gave advice. I will discuss these suggestions further with my hubby tonight. I orgasm Everytime that he gives me oral. *We plan on using it during oral to see what else can happen.*


To use on him or you??????? Wait, maybe don't answer that >


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

One more thing to add but it's CRITICAL. Make absolutely sure the packaging says that it's phthalate-free. It's less of an issue than it used to be, but you absolutely do not want to get that stuff in or around your hoo-haw.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

as they say "sauce for the goose...."



EllisRedding said:


> To use on him or you??????? Wait, maybe don't answer that >


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> One more thing to add but it's CRITICAL. Make absolutely sure the packaging says that it's phthalate-free. It's less of an issue than it used to be, but you absolutely do not want to get that stuff in or around your hoo-haw.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*Hey, Fozz! What is "phthalate-free?"

And what on earth is a "hoo-haw?"*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *Hey, Fozz! What is "phthalate-free?"
> 
> And what on earth is a "hoo-haw?"*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Phthalates are a carcinogenic chemical that used to be frequently used in sex toys to give them a softer "fleshier" feel. They have a tendency to break down chemically over time and can severely and painfully inflame the mucus membranes in the vagina (aka hoo-haw).

They're pretty much outlawed in every other product but because sex toys are so poorly regulated they continue to be in use, particularly in lower end made in China toys. 

Reputable manufacturers have done a good job over the last few years of dropping Phthalates and labeling their products.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Phthalates are a carcinogenic chemical that used to be frequently used in sex toys to give them a softer "fleshier" feel. They have a tendency to break down chemically over time and can severely and painfully inflame the mucus membranes in the vagina (aka hoo-haw).
> 
> They're pretty much outlawed in every other product but because sex toys are so poorly regulated they continue to be in use, particularly in lower end made in China toys.
> 
> ...


*I take it that most of these questionable products are imported?*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *I take it that most of these questionable products are imported?*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Probably, but I've seen them sold under common local brand names like Doc Johnson. Likely made overseas and packaged here. 

Word is getting out about that nonsense though so you're starting to see less of it. I've seen the effects first-hand, and it ain't pretty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyEcho (Sep 28, 2016)

Rabbit for sure, my wife loves hers


----------

